# ننشر أسماء العشرة المعينين بمجلس الشعب بقرار من "طنطاوى"!!!!



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

*أصدر المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، مرسوما بقانون بتعيين التالى أسماؤهم كأعضاء بمجلس الشعب وهم:
1- طارق مكرم شاكر.
2- عبد الله محمد المغازى عضو الاتحاد العام للثورة.
3- ياسر صلاح عبد المجيد العضو بحزب جبهة التحرير القومية.
4- عبد الله سليم جهامة رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد قبائل وسط سيناء. 
5- سوزى عدلى ناشد الأستاذ المساعد بقسم الاقتصاد.
6- ماريان ملاك كمال.
7- حنا جرجس جريس والذى كان عضوا بلجنة مجلس الوزراء للتصدى للطائفية.
8- جورج ناجى مسيحة المرشح عن حزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى بانتخابات الشعب.
9- شريف محمد عبد الحميد زهران عضو المجلس الاستشارى.
10- عمر صابر عبد الجليل أستاذ اللغات السامية بكلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة.*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه ده خبر اثباتى تأكيدى ع أنه مفيش فايده والحال كما هو كان وسيظل عليه الى ابد الابدين امييييييييين
وووو الثوره مستمره *


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> *5- سوزى عدلى ناشد الأستاذ المساعد بقسم الاقتصاد.
> 6- ماريان ملاك كمال.
> 7- حنا جرجس جريس والذى كان عضوا بلجنة مجلس الوزراء للتصدى للطائفية.
> 8- جورج ناجى مسيحة المرشح عن حزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى بانتخابات الشعب.*



4 خير اللهم ما اجعله خير :t9: :t9:


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> 4 خير اللهم ما اجعله خير :t9: :t9:



*متستغربيش يا كويناleasantr
ده ذواق التورته اللى استوت بس ناقص تتقدم وشكلها حلو علشان محدش يعيب علينا ويقول استخسرنا نرش ع وشها شوية مرأه وحبة اقباااط
وبالهنا والشفا بقى 30:*


----------



## BITAR (21 يناير 2012)

*للاسف الثورة لم تغير *​ 
*سوا*​ 


































































































































​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

يبقي الضربه الجايه في مجلس الشعب 
من باب التغير 
كل مره كنيسه يعني ده حتي ملل


----------



## oesi no (21 يناير 2012)

يجتمع الأعضاء غير المعينين لأول مجلسى شعب وشورى فى اجتماع مشترك ، بدعوة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، خلال ستة أشهر من انتخابهم ، لإنتخاب جمعية تأسيسية من مائة عضو ، تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد فى موعد غايته ستة أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها، ويُعرض المشروع ، خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من إعداده ، على الشعب لاستفتائه فى شأنه ، ويعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه فى الاستفتاء

الاعلان الدستورى باعت التحية وبيقولكم مالكوش يد فى الدستور


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *للاسف الثورة لم تغير *​
> *
> سوا*​
> 
> ...



*احسسسسسسسنت التعبير يا استاذى 
نطقت حقااااً*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 1- طارق مكرم شاكر.
> *اليوم السابع


*تبعنا ولا تبع الناس التانيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (21 يناير 2012)

ديكوررررررررررررررر وزينه فى وش التورته


----------



## rania79 (21 يناير 2012)

بصراحة مش فهمة حاجة
وضحى دونا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يناير 2012)

*كان الوضع يكون افضل عندما يحدد ان الاحزاب الاسلاميه
لها فقط 30 % من كراسى مجلس الشعب
ويعين باقى العدد ممن كانوا  يتلوهم فى الترتيب من الليبراليين​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2012)

أربعه
كويس
لا تغيير


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يبقي الضربه الجايه في مجلس الشعب
> من باب التغير
> كل مره كنيسه يعني ده حتي ملل



*لا طبعاااااااا
ده هيكون اامن مكان ف مصرررر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يجتمع الأعضاء غير المعينين لأول مجلسى شعب وشورى فى اجتماع مشترك ، بدعوة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، خلال ستة أشهر من انتخابهم ، لإنتخاب جمعية تأسيسية من مائة عضو ، تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد فى موعد غايته ستة أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها، ويُعرض المشروع ، خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من إعداده ، على الشعب لاستفتائه فى شأنه ، ويعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه فى الاستفتاء
> 
> الاعلان الدستورى باعت التحية وبيقولكم مالكوش يد فى الدستور



*الصبررر يا جوجو اما نشوووف هويتهم ايه والاستفتاء ده هيودينا لفييييين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *تبعنا ولا تبع الناس التانيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​



*ده بين البينين leasantr*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> ديكوررررررررررررررر وزينه فى وش التورته



*تمااااااام هذا الكلام *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> بصراحة مش فهمة حاجة
> وضحى دونا



*مش فاهمه الخبر ولا كلامى يا رنوووش ؟؟
ببساطه المجلس الاعلى لقى ان مجلس الشعب بقى كله شيييوخ فقال مش منظر بقى بعد ثوره وديمقراطيه وارفع راسك فوق انت مصرى ومسيحى ومسلم ايد واحده وجمعة المسحولات وكده
انه يبقى مجلس بلا مرأه وبلا اقباااط متجيش
قوووم ايه بقى جاب التورته اللى استوت بس شكلها مش حلو وقااال ازوقها فقوووم ايه بقى عين دولهمااا
فخمتى ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا طبعاااااااا
> ده هيكون اامن مكان ف مصرررر *



اه نسيت كميه الدقون اللي جوه


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *كان الوضع يكون افضل عندما يحدد ان الاحزاب الاسلاميه
> لها فقط 30 % من كراسى مجلس الشعب
> ويعين باقى العدد ممن كانوا  يتلوهم فى الترتيب من الليبراليين​*



*وقتها ع الاقل كنا حسينا بتغيير وبطعم العداله اللى نفسنا نحس بيها
نورتى غاليتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> أربعه
> كويس
> لا تغيير



*فعلا لا تغيييير :11azy:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اه نسيت كميه الدقون اللي جوه



*وهما دول حاجه تتنسى برضه 
دول الخير والبركه 30:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهما دول حاجه تتنسى برضه
> دول الخير والبركه 30:*



مش كل اللي اسمه خير يبقي خير
ومش كل بركه فيها البركه
و


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2012)

*مين دول ...؟؟؟؟
حد يعرفهم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وووو الثوره مستمره *


 

*هههههههههههههه انتي بقيتي ثورجيه و لا ايه يا دوندون*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش كل اللي اسمه خير يبقي خير
> ومش كل بركه فيها البركه
> و



*عيب عليك دولا كبارات البلد دلوقتى :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مين دول ...؟؟؟؟
> حد يعرفهم ؟؟؟؟*



*لا بس اكيد المجلس يعرفهم 
اكيد ناس طيبه وهاديه ووطنييييييييين :t31:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه انتي بقيتي ثورجيه و لا ايه يا دوندون*​



*ااااه اصلكوا صعبتوا عليا فقررت اتخلى عن فلوليتى وانضملكوا :smil16:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وقتها ع الاقل كنا حسينا بتغيير وبطعم العداله اللى نفسنا نحس بيها*
> *نورتى غاليتى *


 
*لا احنا حسينا بطعم الحرية و العدالة بس هههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا احنا حسينا بطعم الحرية و العدالة بس هههههه*​



*ما البركه فيكوااااااااا :smil8:
قصدى فينا نسيت انى خلاص بقيت منكوا ههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2012)

*مكتش ثوره اسلاميه يا دونا كانت ليبراليه بس صدقيني هعمل لك توبيك في المباركين اشرح لك ليه دول كسبوا الانتخابات...*

*اذا كان بابايا نفسه مقتنع بالحريه و العداله ....*

*كسبوا ليه دا مش يتقال هنا*

*سلام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مكتش ثوره اسلاميه يا دونا كانت ليبراليه بس صدقيني هعمل لك توبيك في المباركين اشرح لك ليه دول كسبوا الانتخابات...*
> 
> *اذا كان بابايا نفسه مقتنع بالحريه و العداله ....*
> 
> ...


*كانت ثوره ليبراليه لمدة 3 ايام بسسسس
وبعدها اسلاميه اسلاميه يا تروث والمكتسبات اللى ع ارض الواقع تشهد
هتشرحى ليه كسبوا ولا ازاى كسبوااا علشان تفرق ؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

*ليشهد التاريخ
ان غباء المشير خلى دونا تتخلى عن فلوليتها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ليشهد التاريخ
> ان غباء المشير خلى دونا تتخلى عن فلوليتها *



*انت صدقت دى الحرب خدعه 
ههههههههههههههه لالالا 
طول عمرى فلول مبااااااارك وبس لا مشير و لا عادلى يا خويا*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انت صدقت دى الحرب خدعه
> ههههههههههههههه لالالا
> طول عمرى فلول مبااااااارك وبس لا مشير و لا عادلى يا خويا*



*ههههههههههه اكيد مصدقتش طبعا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عيب عليك دولا كبارات البلد دلوقتى :t30:*



يبقي سمعيني من حق الكبير يتدلع


----------



## rania79 (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش فاهمه الخبر ولا كلامى يا رنوووش ؟؟
> ببساطه المجلس الاعلى لقى ان مجلس الشعب بقى كله شيييوخ فقال مش منظر بقى بعد ثوره وديمقراطيه وارفع راسك فوق انت مصرى ومسيحى ومسلم ايد واحده وجمعة المسحولات وكده
> انه يبقى مجلس بلا مرأه وبلا اقباااط متجيش
> قوووم ايه بقى جاب التورته اللى استوت بس شكلها مش حلو وقااال ازوقها فقوووم ايه بقى عين دولهمااا
> فخمتى ؟؟*


ههههههههههههههههه ياستى المهم ان ف تورتة وف تزويقleasantr


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انت صدقت دى الحرب خدعه *
> *ههههههههههههههه لالالا *
> *طول عمرى فلول مبااااااارك وبس لا مشير و لا عادلى يا خويا*


*دونا هتدنها فلول .. حتى مع الورثة*
*ربنا يخليلنا جيمى *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2012)

هشرح الاتنين يا قمر


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *تبعنا ولا تبع الناس التانيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*تبعنا  *
*وامريكى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

اسماء اول مرة اسمع عنها صراحة
بس مين عارف يمكن يطلعوا غلطة زيى محمد ابوحامد كدة فىالمجلس هههههه


----------

